# Comon' Guys, Let's Up Our Cardio Routine on the Treadmill!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 16, 2015)

I like it!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 16, 2015)

Well that's exactly how I do it!!     haahahahahah


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well that's exactly how I do it!!     haahahahahah



Me too! Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2015)

I am going to have to add that one into my workout. It looks like a real calorie burner.


----------

